# Desperate - 1st IVF round - only immature eggs



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I have just had my first IVF attempt and did a mild ivf cycle at Create and the result has been awful, 5 eggs collected and the 5 of them were immature. 

Even the doctors were surprised as my follicles and blood sample were looking fine. The embryologist said it is very rare to have all of the eggs immature and because of that I am really feeling desperate. We have bought a package of 3 mild IVF cycle with Create but wonder whether they can do anything to improve the outcome next time and fear that I am truly wasting my time and should look into DE.

As anyone experienced the problem of having all or a lot of their eggs immature before? Also, did your Dr found a solution?
Thank you so much in advance for your help and support.


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Frenchgirl, I'm sorry to read the outcome of your first cycle.
When we had out first cycle I also struggled with egg maturity and started to research what can be done to improve this. As I found out there is lots you can do diet and supplement wise! Also, did you read 'It starts with the egg'? This is a great book!
I would advice you to also post your message on the 'Limboland - Ladies in limbo, Graduates from Limbo and success inc.pregnancy' thread which you find in the Negative Cycle & Inbetween Treatment section. I will assure you that you will get some good advice!
Are you taking any supplements?
I would suggest you take Omega 3, Vit D, a good pregnancy supplement and Q-10 - this last one is very important in my opinion.
I hope to see you on the other thread xx


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you so much Kieke, really appreciate you taking the time to answer. I'll definitely get the book...

I am currently taking the Vitamin D and Pregnacare but will also add the ones you have recommended.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Really sorry to read this.  Big hugs.  

I had quite a few immature eggs one cycle (approx 8 I think).  I believe that I was triggered to early.  The next cycle I stimmed for longer at a lower dose and had mainly mature eggs.

Might be worth investigating?  Good luck X


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, dear Frenchgirl! So terribly sorry for you. I suppose this is the thing to worry about. Well, we haven't actually started our treatment before. At the moment we're just considering what egg donation program to choose. But from the very beginning judging from my test results every other expert gave us only 15% of conceiving with my own eggs. That knocked me down at first. But I'm not that kind of a person torturing herself with all that hope and waiting.. I'm just realistic. And if it's said we have the tiniest chance with OE added with age factor (40 yo), it was just clear we had to accept DE. Well for me it's still controversial from time to time. But I'm convinced I'll love my DE IVF baby as my own one as he'll make us the happiest people in the world    Besides we found biotexcom with very attractive programs as for egg donation.
Lovely Frenchgirl, I just don't want to get on your nerves somehow, but 5 immature embryos is not a good sign. If 3 cycles program is booked by you, you may try another attempt. Just for you to make sure of your egg trouble. All in all we're not experts here, just struggling people. Who knows how many surprises can be still discovered to our bodies. We're all so different!
Wish you all the best whatever your decision will be


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you so much Star 17 and Marty 123 for your kind messages! 

Agree, with you Marty 123, DE might be our best option and we will def. consider it too! Let me know how are you getting on please...

We are seeing the Dr next Tuesday morning to review the situation, so I keep you posted....

Hope you both have a nice day!!!


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, dear Frenchgirl! I cannot but share my good news  
We were discussing with ladies on forums what program to choose in our clinic. They offer three and all they are attractive to some extend as I've told you before. And to my amazement ladies took the space to the full to share their opinions and worries on every one. Together with my husband we were interested much in those program promising guaranteed success. It includes  5 attempts - 9900 euro in 2 equal installments. In case of 5 negatives they refund the money paid. Selective reduction is covered by the package price as well. A smart lady asked the following as for it. Is there any money refund if you're blessed to get pregnant form the first attempt? I really didn't care about this much as with all my conditions and ripe age these are the tiniest chances it may work from the very first try. Today I've got the answer. If a woman gets pregnant from the first cycle and carries the baby up to 12 months this seems that the contract is fulfilled, so no money given back. You happily wait for the delivery day. This is just in case someone is browsing the same question. But to my mind all this is so miner questions when your head is full of pregnancy emotions!
So now when the decision is made, I'm so impatient with this waiting   May God give lots of baby dust to all us!! And the sooner the better


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for keeping me posted Marty! Where are biotexcom based? 

It sounds like a great plan, when do you intend to start?

Have a great weekend!


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, dear Frenchgirl! Biotexcom is in Ukraine.
Yes this is the greatest plan we've ever had! I'm so impatient and willing to start it so much! Our first appointment will be conducted on the 10th of Feb 
First they'll send the list of the required documents. These will be transvaginal ultrasound check results. Breast ultrasound check results (As I am almost 40 yo and have never had any breast problems). Chest X-ray (for both me and my husband). Doctor's certificate that I am healthy enough to carry out a baby and that pregnancy is not prohibited for me. Also sperm count if available.
Than the initial consultation itself. We are both to come to the clinic to undergo the required tests (blood tests for both, pap smear, sperm count). The doctor will study medical records, perform transvaginal ultrasound check and evaluate our chances to successfully accomplish the program. He is to explain us the treatment plan in the details. Also they give us the medications needed for my subsequent stimulation protocol. Will have all agreements signed


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi French girl

I would encourage you to have a look on the donor egg boards for opinions on clinics offering DE if that's the route you want to go down.  It's a big decision,  but one that so far I'm glad I made.  There may be other protocols with your own eggs to explore first. 

I wouldn't hesitate in recommending going to Europe for treatment but strongly recommend you do your own research. Reading that a clinic includes selective reduction in their price suggests that they may take some gambles with the number of embryos they transfer. My clinic in Prague were very strict with a maximum of 2 embryos transferred so a lot more like the standards imposed by the HFEA and UK clinics. There are some clinics in Cyprus for example,  who transfer 4 embryos,  which may increase their overall success rates but there are a handful of women who end up with 4 heartbeats on their scan increasing the risks for mother and babies... 

Good luck,  and don't hesitate to ask if you need anything 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello Frenchgirl

I'm sorry to hear of your outcome.  I know Create does IVM (in vitro maturation) if eggs are taken out whilst immature. Did they try it on your eggs? 
I think with immature eggs, its definitely worth another go as a lot can change in your next cycle - trigger day, trigger dose etc.
I would be keen to see what your doc says when you see them, keep us posted!


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for your kind comments ladies!!!!  You are keeping me going!!!

We are seeing the Dr at the clinic tomorrow morning and I have a long list of questions as you would expect.

IVM is def. something I am going to ask but they didn't do it on my eggs as I assume this technique might be quite expensive...

I will also ask whether they could do a natural cycle this time to check whether my body can naturally produce a mature egg on its own... 

I keep you posted on that one...


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Had my meeting this morning with the Dr and I am not too sure what to think of it.

He does not know why this has happened (the issue of having all of the eggs immature) but he thinks it is worth changing the protocol completely and move to a natural modified cycle...so will see!

Needless to say, I don't have a lot of hope for it to work next time. When I did mention moving on to DE he said it is too premature to say that...

I don't think Drs understand our desperation either....

Have a lovely evening anyway my lovelies!
x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm glad that your doctor has suggested a different approach. As it was your first try,  I tend to agree with him that it's too soon to move to DE. The first cycle is very much trial and error. 

You have no reason to think a natural modified cycle will end in the same way.  Keep positive! 

Good luck 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## ladybug8410 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Frenchgirl

Thanks for letting us know how your feedback with doc when.
Did you ask them about IVM?
Can I also ask what size were your follicles when you triggered? The reason I ask is during my last cycle, I had a large proportion of immature eggs (this was full high dose stims cycle). My follicle sizes were mostly around 18mm with estradiol levels >16000 and I was told that these should have been large enough to have mature follicles. Since then, I have asked other clinics and the feedback seems to be varied in that, my follicle size could have been allowed to get bigger up to 20mm before trigger. I know it is very easier for other clinics to say retrospectively what another clinic may have done wrong, so don't want to assume this as gospel truth. 

Like you, I was considering donor eggs but with support from docs, decided we need to give own eggs another go. Hope it goes well for you in the next round.

x


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Ladybug,

I had 3 of my follicles over 20mm, one was even 22mm and the rest were between 18 to 20mm so it appears that the size was not the issue, the Dr mentioned that also yesterday.

He thinks the trigger dose might have been the issue, I had to take Burselin in the end.

To be honest, I have found a few medical articles about the immature eggs issue , they actually call it immature oocyte syndrome and it does not look like it is easy to sort out...

Whilst I am ok to try again for a second cycle, I am already quite sceptical about the potential outcome but will see.

xxx


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Also, I did mention IVM but he didn't think this would have help in my circumstances...


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello, dear Frenchgirl! Again have something to share with you  
As I've told earlier we were expecting our 1st app on 10th Feb. So we did it! No delay, everything happened just like it was expected 
We both came to the clinic to undergo the required tests. These were blood tests for both, pap smear and sperm count. The doc studies medical records. Then she performed transvaginal ultrasound check. After all this the doc evaluated our chances of successful accomplishment of the program. She told that the program could be performed and authorized it. Then we signed the agreements and made the first payment. The doc explained us everything as for the treatment plan. She gave us the medications needed for my subsequent stimulation protocol. And it's done! We're on the way  Thanks to God everything went well as I was nervous about everything earlier. 
What about you, dear Frenchgirl? Do you have any news to share? Are you feeling better?


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi french girl,  I am 39 and had 5 failed oe cycles so by no means a good example. BUT on my third attempt I got 13 eggs and just 2 were mature, a total disaster. Bloods and follicle sizes looked fine. The Dr said I had an immune egg problem. I followed diet changes by a nutritionist,  took a ton of supplements and took a double trigger shot. The following and last 2 cycles I had 5 out of 9 mature and 4 out of 9. Not ideal but I definitely don't have an immature egg problem. I also took dhea. And my personal opinion is that the long protocol was the wrong one for me and that I also got the wrong drugs. Sometimes you have a bad batch of eggs it really depends on the cycle too. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Marty and Kat Kat,

Really appreciate you posting messages! 

@Marty: that sounds great, I am glad everything went well during your first visit, when are you going back next? 

@Kat Kat: Agree with you, the Dr seemed to say that every cycle is different and that sometimes drugs and protocol aren't suitable and therefore might well be the reason for immature eggs. We are doing a natural modified protocol early March so will see whether there is a difference...

xxx


----------



## Frenchgirl (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update on my second IVF cycle, the natural modified cycle has given us one mature egg and I have found out today that it has become a blastocyst embryo (4BB graded) on day 6 and is good enough quality for freezing. I am a freeze all cycles due to my endometriosis so transfer won’t happen before a long time. I am feeling relieved now and will do a third natural modified cycle in May.
Wishing you all a nice weekend!
xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

That's excellent news   xx


----------

